# My MK7 Golf GTI - After Pics



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Gave my GTI a good wash this weekend and got the camera out to get some decent shots of it. My iPhone doesn't quite capture the Tornado Red properly!

The car is coated in the incredible SiRamik glass coat which is performing brilliantly.











Excuse the rust on the discs!









I adore this car. I've done over 18k in it now since March 2014 and it ticks every box that I need at the moment.

Thanks for looking!

Jon :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Superb :thumb: very good looking cars. Whats suspension like on them?, my dad bought a Mk5 GT few years ago and thought it was a firm ride,but the Fiesta is very firm in comparison, If id needed something bigger i think the golf would have been it


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Christian6984 said:


> Superb :thumb: very good looking cars. Whats suspension like on them?, my dad bought a Mk5 GT few years ago and thought it was a firm ride,but the Fiesta is very firm in comparison, If id needed something bigger i think the golf would have been it


Thanks!

Well, I paid for the adaptive chassis on mine and in Comfort mode it's incredible. Very supple, very comfortable and quite soft (but well damped). Firm it up to Sport and everything tightens up but not dramatically. It's still usable on the road if you don't mind a hard ride. Even though its firm the quality of the damping is superb and only over the really scrappy surfaces it struggles.

I would always recommend the adaptive chassis, it's mega. I see you're also in Lancashire? Where abouts? You'd be more than welcome to a shot in it if you fancied.

Jon


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That is just lovely - nothing beats a well prepared deep tornado red!  Just curious, how does the SiRamik compare to other coatings on the market - does it have unique selling point as it were?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well, I paid for the adaptive chassis on mine and in Comfort mode it's incredible. Very supple, very comfortable and quite soft (but well damped). Firm it up to Sport and everything tightens up but not dramatically. It's still usable on the road if you don't mind a hard ride. Even though its firm the quality of the damping is superb and only over the really scrappy surfaces it struggles.
> 
> ...


oh i didnt know they did stuff like that, i was looking into two cars and have always stuck to the smaller hatchbacks, Fiesta ST and Mini Cooper S (F56) i never drove the mini as the fiesta was that good. Ive also got the Mini Cooper that i won for a year and it has driving modes, which seems to do more to the throttle but does a bit to suspension but its very comfy compared to the first generation i learned to drive in and way more economical than the ford. Thanks for the offer, your car is stunning and be too nervous to drive someone elses pride and joy, im not too far away im in Great Eccleston just other side of Preston.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic Jon.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

looking fresh as always Jon


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

the interior look old IMO for a 14 plate


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Peugeot said:


> the interior look old IMO for a 14 plate


Really? I really like the interior, prefer it to the 1 Series and the A-Class, both of which are meant to be more 'premium'


----------



## KGB (Dec 30, 2006)

Looking good Jon, glad you are enjoying your car.

Wish I'd specced the DCC, standard kit is a disaster on my GTD, sounds terrible around town and crashes over bumps/potholes.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Peugeot said:


> the interior look old IMO for a 14 plate


Thanks for your helpful comment... :wall:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

yetizone said:


> That is just lovely - nothing beats a well prepared deep tornado red!  Just curious, how does the SiRamik compare to other coatings on the market - does it have unique selling point as it were?


Thanks pal. I've applied SiRamik to a few cars now and it is a little different. The product is a lot more viscous so it's easier to see where its been applied on the panel. It can be a touch grabby to remove but several buffing cloths sort that out and the water behaviour is the best I've come across. I've used a good number of the other coating systems and this is my favourite.



Jwalker84 said:


> Really? I really like the interior, prefer it to the 1 Series and the A-Class, both of which are meant to be more 'premium'


Interesting you say that, as my wife has a BMW 116i M-Sport (64' plate) and although I love the design of the interior (especially as hers has the massive Professional Media screen), the Golf has better built quality and a much more solid feel.

Not just the interior, the boot lid of the BMW feels flimsy in comparison, and the quality of the damping in the VW is better. The BMW gearbox is superb though (ZF8 auto) and the media system is the best of the two. I think if the 1-series had adaptive suspension and non-runflats it would be just as good as the golf.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks for your helpful comment... :wall:


Peugeot driver Jon! what do you expect :lol:

(No offence meant to Peugeot drivers btw!)


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looking very nice John , glowing, nice to see a red one for a change

just a side note,, did you get some winter tyres after all that testing


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What a motor! Well I would say that as I'm biased. 

Car is looking terrific and spotless - good work.



JBirchy said:


> I see you're also in Lancashire? Where abouts? You'd be more than welcome to a shot in it if you fancied.


Would this apply to me also?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What a motor! Well I would say that as I'm biased.
> 
> Car is looking terrific and spotless - good work.
> 
> Would this apply to me also?


Have you upgraded?!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

rf860 said:


> Have you upgraded?!


Not upgraded (yet) - no.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Hmmm, people really seem to like the SiRamik. Lovely car and a great looking finish.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> looking very nice John , glowing, nice to see a red one for a change
> 
> just a side note,, did you get some winter tyres after all that testing


Thanks Steve. Yes I have a full set of Michelin Pilot Alpin tyres stored away ready for next winter!



VW Golf-Fan said:


> What a motor! Well I would say that as I'm biased.
> 
> Car is looking terrific and spotless - good work.
> 
> Would this apply to me also?


If you're in Lancs give me a shout, we can sort something out!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> If you're in Lancs give me a shout, we can sort something out!


Perfect, and you'd be welcome to a shot in my 1.4 TSI (122) Golf in return - the offer is there!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Car looks as good as always jon, you dont see many Tornado red golfs about. out of curiosity what are you using as your go to tyre dressing.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful golf mate & colour. Love everything about it, stunning. SiRamik is certainly something I have started to look at as a number of oeople have been raving about it & the results seem to speak for themselves. I am also interested in your choice of tyre dressing


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

davo3587 said:


> Car looks as good as always jon, you dont see many Tornado red golfs about. out of curiosity what are you using as your go to tyre dressing.


Thanks Carl.

I normally use Gyeon Tire but on this occasion I tried a sample of Pinnacle Black Onyx I'd been sent. Lovely it is too!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stu Mac said:


> Beautiful golf mate & colour. Love everything about it, stunning. SiRamik is certainly something I have started to look at as a number of oeople have been raving about it & the results seem to speak for themselves. I am also interested in your choice of tyre dressing


Many thanks! Yeah Pinnacle Black Onyx on this occasion, but other faves are Gyeon Tire, also Obsession Nero.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Jonny_R said:


> Peugeot driver Jon! what do you expect :lol:
> 
> (No offence meant to Peugeot drivers btw!)


You forgot I am a modem Peugeot driver



JBirchy said:


> Thanks for your helpful comment... :wall:


I base my opinion on the same year plate with other cars of that year with modem interiors but the new 2015 VW golf looks nice.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Peugeot said:


> You forgot I am a modem Peugeot driver
> 
> I base my opinion on the same year plate with other cars of that year with modem interiors but the new 2015 VW golf looks nice.


Was only pulling your leg anyway mate! Im not a car badge racist haha


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Peugeot said:


> You forgot I am a modem Peugeot driver
> 
> I base my opinion on the same year plate with other cars of that year with modem interiors but the new 2015 VW golf looks nice.


2015 golf interior same as the 2014 one lol


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Peugeot said:


> I base my opinion on the same year plate with other cars of that year with modem interiors but the new 2015 VW golf looks nice.


This is a MK7 Golf... the GTI version was released in 2013 and is still in production. My 2014 version is exactly the same as the interior in the 2015 version.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Love the new golf gti. I was always a big fan of the mk1 and mk2 and after that they lost it.But the new shape is very handsome.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

JBirchy said:


> This is a MK7 Golf... the GTI version was released in 2013 and is still in production. My 2014 version is exactly the same as the interior in the 2015 version.


It's different on what I have seen on Google.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

mr.t said:


> Love the new golf gti. I was always a big fan of the mk1 and mk2 and after that they lost it.But the new shape is very handsome.


The mk5 was the return to form :thumb:

Lovely motor looks stunning, is that sensor thing in the lower grill a option?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Chris92VAG said:


> The mk5 was the return to form :thumb:
> 
> Lovely motor looks stunning, is that sensor thing in the lower grill a option?


Thanks pal. I had a MK5 GTI which is why I returned back to this one. It was a great car, but this is so much more advanced! No thats the sensor for the standard fit Adaptive Cruise Control. Mega it is too!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Did you ever have a MK6 GTI Jon or did you just jump straight from a MK5 to the MK7?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

He had a Passat cc between them I think golf fan. Defo had a Passat as his last motor


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> He had a Passat cc between them I think golf fan. Defo had a Passat as his last motor


Thanks Jonny. :thumb:


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks pal. I had a MK5 GTI which is why I returned back to this one. It was a great car, but this is so much more advanced! No thats the sensor for the standard fit Adaptive Cruise Control. Mega it is too!


Yeah I here the new one is great to drive, love the new 'Version' of the monzas they look so good. the mk5 is a 11 year old design now I guess it's bond to feel a little old still my favourite mk tho. Years to come il defo have another one, there's just something about the mk5 gti.

Keep up the good work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Did you ever have a MK6 GTI Jon or did you just jump straight from a MK5 to the MK7?


Yeah Jonny's right. I had a MK5 GTI a good few years ago when I was 20, then my work circumstances meant I had to go more economical so I changed to a couple of 'interim cars' (Fiat Bravo 1.9 JTD - awful car!) and then into a Passat CC which I loved, but was plagued with electrical gremlins.

I have had a good drive in a MK6 GTD and also a couple of MK6 1.6 TDI in Match spec and it's a great car, brilliant efficiency but I must admit, jumping back into my MK7 and the step up in quality and the feeling of solidity was remarkable.

I love the design of the MK6 but in all the little details, they've really moved the game on in the MK7.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

I've got the Golf SE myself, but I've always wanted a GTI, especially the MK7's they look mint! Love the colour too, deep and rich! Very nice pal!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks pal. I've applied SiRamik to a few cars now and it is a little different. The product is a lot more viscous so it's easier to see where its been applied on the panel. It can be a touch grabby to remove but several buffing cloths sort that out and the water behaviour is the best I've come across. I've used a good number of the other coating systems and this is my favourite.


Thanks Jon - thats great. The SIRamik sounds like a good product and its on my list to replace C1 as the next coating I try - this and Kamikaze range 

Interesting observations comparing the MK5/6/7 Golf GTi's. I've not driven the latest 7 as yet so can't comment, but my MK6 is a pleasure to use as a daily car. It feels better put together than the MK5's I tested and settled on the MK6 as a result. I'm well aware that to the cynical the MK6 is a MK5 in a party frock, but a friend who's a VW specialist / journalist knows one of the key VW Golf chassis designers very well and via his source it was interesting hearing the financial compromises (interior mainly) involved in getting the MK5 to compete with the then Focus in term of handling finesse - simply put, most of the money want on the chassis! Once the chassis was resolved, those tight monetary restrictions were not as prominent a factor in bringing the MK6 to market, therefore cash left over for an improved interior such as the soft touch 'slush plastics' etc. As this VW bod put it "the MK6 is a MK5 with lesser compromises and done properly". I found that interesting to hear how much of an influence the Focus had on the design of the MK5 Golf and bringing it back on form - VW fans have Ford to thank for the improvement! Sounds like I daren't drive a MK7 as I might want one too much


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Looks great! pics don't do these new golfs justice. I cleaned my uncles 2010 GTD recently drives like new still, superb build quality.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Thanks Jon - thats great. The SIRamik sounds like a good product and its on my list to replace C1 as the next coating I try - this and Kamikaze range
> 
> Interesting observations comparing the MK5/6/7 Golf GTi's. I've not driven the latest 7 as yet so can't comment, but my MK6 is a pleasure to use as a daily car. It feels better put together than the MK5's I tested and settled on the MK6 as a result. I'm well aware that to the cynical the MK6 is a MK5 in a party frock, but a friend who's a VW specialist / journalist knows one of the key VW Golf chassis designers very well and via his source it was interesting hearing the financial compromises (interior mainly) involved in getting the MK5 to compete with the then Focus in term of handling finesse - simply put, most of the money want on the chassis! Once the chassis was resolved, those tight monetary restrictions were not as prominent a factor in bringing the MK6 to market, therefore cash left over for an improved interior such as the soft touch 'slush plastics' etc. As this VW bod put it "the MK6 is a MK5 with lesser compromises and done properly". I found that interesting to hear how much of an influence the Focus had on the design of the MK5 Golf and bringing it back on form - VW fans have Ford to thank for the improvement! Sounds like I daren't drive a MK7 as I might want one too much


Very interesting to know! Makes sense too really. Although in my own opinion, the MK1 Focus is still a stunning car to drive, and the subsequent revisions haven't lit the flame in the way the MK1 did. It was a simple car but all the controls were lovely to use and everything worked together in great harmony. Much the same as the MK5 Golf really so it makes perfect sense what you say!


----------

